# Priester



## Holzroller6 (25. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen.Bin erst seit kurzem bei WoW gemeldet und habe mich für den Priester entschieden.Nur weiß ich leider nicht so richtig welche Haupt-und Nebenberufe sich am besten dafür eignen.Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen.Schon mal danke im vorraus.


----------



## Danysahne (27. Juli 2008)

Also zum Selbst ausrüsten würd ich dir Verzauberkunst(Auch wegen dem +heal/Dmg auf Ringe später) und Schneiderei empfehlen, damit du dir deine Ausrüstung selber schneidern kannst!


----------



## Spichty (28. Juli 2008)

Für Shadow Schneiderer und Verzauberer, für nen Holy Schneiderer und Alchi (im Moment wegen dem Trinket).
Des Weiteren schaden Erste Hilfe, Angeln (wegen Bufffood) und Kochen auch nie.


----------



## Lootelf (29. Juli 2008)

Spichty schrieb:


> für nen Holy Schneiderer und Alchi (im Moment wegen dem Trinket).



Nee, auf keinen Fall.
Soo toll ist das Trinket nicht, dass es die 2x +20Heal-Ringverzauberung ausgleicht, die du als Verzauberer exklusiv hast.
Ausserdem bietet der PvE-Content schnell Alternativen, an die der TE sicher noch vor dem AddOn herankommen kann. Gebetbuch des Unteren Viertels beim Händler, Essenz des Märtyrers für 41 Marken, Schleife der Opferung in Karazhan, Ohrring der Seelenvollen Meditation bei Lurker - alles Trinkets, die zusammen mit den +40 Heal durch die Ringverzauberungen mindestens gleichwertig oder besser sind, als das Alchi-Trinket, das überdies noch Unmengen an teuren Mats und wochenlanges Rufgefarme kostet.

Schneider/Verzauberer ist für alle Stoffklassen mit Raidambitionen die beste Wahl. Egal ob Schadens- oder Heil-Klasse.

Wer nicht raiden möchte, soll halt lernen was er mag, da spielt es keine entscheidende Rolle.


----------



## Xelyna (29. Juli 2008)

Lootelf schrieb:


> Schneider/Verzauberer ist für alle Stoffklassen mit Raidambitionen die beste Wahl. Egal ob Schadens- oder Heil-Klasse.


Muss ich dir leider widersprechen, *gerade* wenn du regelmäßig raiden gehen kannst lohnt es sich nicht als Holypriester das Urmondstoffset herzustellen. Selbst in Kara dropen da weitaus bessere Teile. Selbes Spiel beim Hexer, nur um ein weiteres Beispiel zu nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (29. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Muss ich dir leider widersprechen, *gerade* wenn du raiden gehen kannst lohnt es sich als Holypriester nicht das Urmondstoffset herzustellen. Selbst in Kara dropen da weitaus bessere Teile. Selbes Spiel beim Hexer um ein weiteres Beispiel zu nennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hm, an der Stelle würde ich Dir dann wiederum widersprechen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Beweislast lasse ich mal bei Dir. Es ist einfacher zu beweisen, daß es in Kara bessere Teile gibt, als zu beweisen, daß diese nicht existieren. *g*


----------



## Lootelf (29. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Muss ich dir leider widersprechen, *gerade* wenn du raiden gehen kannst lohnt es sich als Holypriester nicht das Urmondstoffset herzustellen. Selbst in Kara dropen da weitaus bessere Teile. Selbes Spiel beim Hexer um ein weiteres Beispiel zu nennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann zähl mal die Items aus Karazhan auf, die besser als Urmondstoff-Set oder Eisschattenzwirn-Set sein sollen.
Täte mich jetzt brennend interessieren, weil unsere Kackboons von Schadow-Priests auch im T6-Content noch die Eisschatten-Schultern tragen.
Urmondstoff-Set ist auch erst ab T6 uninteressant, da du dann die Ausdauer brauchst. Den T5-Content hab ich lange Zeit mit Urmondstoff-Set bestritten, weil der T4-Kram halt irgendwie doch nicht so prall war.


Ich nehm dir für das Urmondstoff-Set die Arbeit mal ab

Urmondstoff-Robe: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=21875 (121 +Heal, 10MP/5, 20 Willenskraft, 2 Sockel)
Alternativ-Item aus Karazhan: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28578 (88 +Heal, Procchance auf 145 Wille, kein Manareg, keine Willenskraft)

Urmondstoffgürtel: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=21873 (81 +Heal, 11 Willenskraft, 8MP/5, 2 Sockel)
Alternativ-Item aus Karazhan: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28652 (59 +heal, 25 Willenskraft)

Urmondstoff-Schultern: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=21874 (92 +Heal, 7MP/5, 15 Willenskraft)
Alternativ-Item aus Karazhan: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28612 (57 +Heal, 22 Willenskraft, 10MP/5)

Setbonus Urmondstoffset: +5% Manareg beim Zauberwirken
Setbonus Karazhan: keiner


Merkste was?


----------



## Xelyna (29. Juli 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hm, an der Stelle würde ich Dir dann wiederum widersprechen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmm jetzt ist mir grad aufgefallen dass die T4 Robe ja gar nicht aus Kara ist *g* Irgendwie wird mein Kopf von dem Wetter grad vernebelt ;D
Oke *hust* gehen wir mal vom T4 Content aus *flöt*

Aber wenn man seinen Priester auf Wille auslegt sieht z.B. der Gürtel von Siechhuf besser aus als der des Urmondstoffsets. Hatte ich mir auch mal so ausgerechnet wobei ich grad leider keine Zeit hab das hier nochmal zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lootelf, von einem Shadow hab ich auch gar nicht gesprochen, sondern vom Hexer =)

Aber btt muss ich mal das Equip vom meim Priest mit dem vergleichen und wehe (!!) ihr nehmt mir meine Überzeugung dass mein Priesterchen toll ist ;D
/e: Doh!.. gestern mit PvP Zeug ausgeloggt....


----------



## Lootelf (29. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Aber wenn man seinen Priester auf Wille auslegt sieht z.B. der Gürtel von Siechhuf besser aus als der des Urmondstoffsets. Hatte ich mir auch mal so ausgerechnet wobei ich grad leider keine Zeit hab das hier nochmal zu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Siechhuf-Gürtel hat bombastische 14 Wille mehr, die Schultern vom Kurator schlagen mit noch einmal 7 zusätzlichen Punkten Willenskraft zu Buche. Die Robe vom Theater hingegen hat 20 Wille weniger, was unter' Strich einen unbedeutenden "Vorteil" von 1 Punkt Willenskraft zu gunsten der Kara-Items ausmacht.

Das Urmondstoff-Set bietet aber um Längen mehr Manareg und einen Setbonus, der für den T4/T5-Content richtig fett ist.
Von reinen +Heal (das einzige, was neben MP/5 bis einschließlich T5 zählt) ist das Urmonstoff-Set sogar T5 deutlich überlegen.


----------



## Dalmus (29. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hmm jetzt ist mir grad aufgefallen dass die T4 Robe ja gar nicht aus Kara ist *g* Irgendwie wird mein Kopf von dem Wetter grad vernebelt ;D
> Oke *hust* gehen wir mal vom T4 Content aus *flöt*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wille auf beiden gleich.
88 +heal vs 121 +heal
0 mp5 vs 10 mp5

Keine Chance das mit dem einen Sockel mehr auch nur annähernd auszugleichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Xelyna schrieb:


> Lootelf, von einem Shadow hab ich auch gar nicht gesprochen, sondern vom Hexer =)


K, da kommt's auf die Skillung an.
Für einen Feuer-Destro nicht wirklich das Wahre. *g*
Mein kleiner Hexer freut sich aber über das Set. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (29. Juli 2008)

Ne ja der Fehler mit den Kara-Items ist mir ja auch schon aufgefallen ;D
Besser als T5 kann ich mir jetzt aber auch nicht vorstellen, oder wenn man bedenkt dass man nach T4 Content zA angehen kann. Und dann erst mal die ganzen Marken Items! *fg*


----------



## Xelyna (29. Juli 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> K, da kommt's auf die Skillung an.
> Für einen Feuer-Destro nicht wirklich das Wahre. *g*
> Mein kleiner Hexer freut sich aber über das Set.
> 
> ...


Da geht dir aber doch ziemlich Krit und Hit flöten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/e: autsch.. Doppelpost..


----------



## Dalmus (29. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Da geht dir aber doch ziemlich Krit und Hit flöten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Crit halte ich für relativ uninteressant.
Hit muß man halt sockeln und über ander Items ranschaffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (29. Juli 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Crit halte ich für relativ uninteressant.
> Hit muß man halt sockeln und über ander Items ranschaffen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sag mir bitte dass dein Hexerchen Affli ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei selbst für einen Affli Krit irgendwann später interessant werden sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (29. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Sag mir bitte dass dein Hexerchen Affli ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hm, wir sind gerade etwas vom Thema weg...
Ich würd Dir ja gerne den Gefallen tun und Dir sagen, daß mein Hexerlein Affli ist, aber ich tue mich immer so schwer mit dem Lügen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MihAmb (29. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Sag mir bitte dass dein Hexerchen Affli ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wieso muss sein Hexer gleich Affli sein? Hit > all, sag ich mal... und dann kannste über dein crit nachdenken


----------



## Butzeda (29. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ne ja der Fehler mit den Kara-Items ist mir ja auch schon aufgefallen ;D
> Besser als T5 kann ich mir jetzt aber auch nicht vorstellen, oder wenn man bedenkt dass man nach T4 Content zA angehen kann. Und dann erst mal die ganzen Marken Items! *fg*



Wer mit T4 Equip ZA geht den erschlage ich eigenhändig. ZA ist um einiges schwerer als jeder T5 Boss, mit T4 hat man da nichts zu suchen meiner Meinung nach...


----------



## Spichty (30. Juli 2008)

Lootelf schrieb:


> Nee, auf keinen Fall.
> Soo toll ist das Trinket nicht, dass es die 2x +20Heal-Ringverzauberung ausgleicht, die du als Verzauberer exklusiv hast.
> Ausserdem bietet der PvE-Content schnell Alternativen, an die der TE sicher noch vor dem AddOn herankommen kann. Gebetbuch des Unteren Viertels beim Händler, Essenz des Märtyrers für 41 Marken, Schleife der Opferung in Karazhan, Ohrring der Seelenvollen Meditation bei Lurker - alles Trinkets, die zusammen mit den +40 Heal durch die Ringverzauberungen mindestens gleichwertig oder besser sind, als das Alchi-Trinket, das überdies noch Unmengen an teuren Mats und wochenlanges Rufgefarme kostet.
> 
> ...



Ist ja nur eins der besten Trinkets 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Alleine wegen dem Addhealund dem Boni, zeig mir bitte ein besseres... nicht einmal in Sunwell droppt ein besseres, evtl noch das von Muru aber das ist für nen Priest nicht wirklich geeignet.


----------



## Dalmus (30. Juli 2008)

MihAmb schrieb:


> Wieso muss sein Hexer gleich Affli sein? Hit > all, sag ich mal... und dann kannste über dein crit nachdenken


Ich denke sie meinte, weil man als Affli halt viel Damage über DoTs macht... die eben nicht critten können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da mein Hexer recht frisch 70 ist, hab ich mich da noch nicht groß nach Rechnungen umgesehen und war selbst auch zu faul zum rechnen, aber ich hab die Talente mal überschlagen und mir scheint's, daß die Wertungen in etwa so aussehen wie beim Mage...

hit > spelldamage/haste > crit.

Falls ich mich täuschen sollte, wäre ich für Links zu entsprechenden Rechnungen dankbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (30. Juli 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Falls ich mich täuschen sollte, wäre ich für Links zu entsprechenden Rechnungen dankbar.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was zu Rechnungen bzw. Umrechnungen gibt es hier soweit ich sehe leider nur das hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=14101
Ansonsten ist das offizielle WoW-Hexerforum voll damit ;D

MihAmb, das meinte ich gar nicht, natürlich muss nicht jeder Hexer gleich Affli sein, aber ohne gewisse Richtwerte lohnt sich Destro, bzw. Dämo-Destro noch nicht.
@Butzeda: Das war vielleicht mal so, aber heute schaffst du es mit T4 und ein paar Markenteilen Zul'Aman an einem Abend zu clearen ;D
Den Zeitrun schaffen wir momentan leider nur bis zur dritten Kiste aber wird schon =)


----------



## Dalmus (30. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Was zu Rechnungen bzw. Umrechnungen gibt es hier soweit ich sehe leider nur das hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=14101
> Ansonsten ist das offizielle WoW-Hexerforum voll damit ;D


Auch in den verlinkten Beiträgen im Sticky im offiziellen Hexer-Forum fehlen leider genau diese interessanten Informationen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich behaupte also einfach mal weiterhin, daß Crit auch beim Destro-Hexer zu vernachläsigen ist. *g*


----------



## Xelyna (30. Juli 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Auch in den verlinkten Beiträgen im Sticky im offiziellen Hexer-Forum fehlen leider genau diese interessanten Informationen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hm nein, eigentlich nicht. Ich kanns dir leider nicht vorrechnen aber rein überlegungstechnisch ist es z.B. beim Schattendestro Hexer erforderlich häufig zu kritten wegen dem Talent Verbesserter Schattenblitz, das dir 20% erhöhten Schattenschaden ermöglicht wenn du krittest ;D 
Der Debuff auf dem Gegner hält leider nur für 4 Ticks =)


----------



## Dalmus (30. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hm nein, eigentlich nicht. Ich kanns dir leider nicht vorrechnen aber rein überlegungstechnisch ist es z.B. beim Schattendestro Hexer erforderlich häufig zu kritten wegen dem Talent Verbesserter Schattenblitz, das dir 20% erhöhten Schattenschaden ermöglicht wenn du krittest ;D
> Der Debuff auf dem Gegner hält leider nur für 4 Ticks =)


Das hatte ich in meine Überlegungen ebenfalls einfließen lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Magier skaliert spelldamage zu crit in etwa (je nach Skillung/Equip) 1 : 0,5
Der verbesserte Schattenblitz hebt die Nützlichkeit von Crit beim Schattendestro etwas an.
Dafür macht er einen Teil seines Schadens trotzdem mit DoTs die nicht von Crit profitieren.
Das sollte sich über den Daumen gepeilt also die Waage halten.


----------

